# المفهوم الحقيقي للسلامة المهنية / السلوك الآمن



## أحمد خير السعدي (29 يوليو 2009)

*-حقيقة عندما نتكلم عن السلامة المهنية بمفهومه أو تعريفه الكلاسيكي أو التقليدي على حد تعبير دائما نقول إن السلامة المهنية هي : الحفاظ على مقومات العنصر البشري من خطر الإصابة وهو الإنسان والحفاظ على العنصر المادي من العطب وهو الآلة والبيئة من التلوث.*
*وعادة ما تغلب النظرة السلبية عند أصحاب العمل لمفهوم السلامة المهنية عند ربطها بالبعد الاقتصادي الذي يتحكم فيه عامل الربح والخسارة ويصبح التصور إن ما ينفق على موضوع السلامة المهنية، ما هو إلا هدر من الأموال وان تعليمات وتشريعات السلامة المهنية ضرب من الإعاقة للعملية الإنتاجية وقد أثبتت التطبيقات العملية خطأ هذا المفهوم تماماً، حيث شغلت الأمراض المهنية حيزاً واسعاً في بيئة العمل مع الانتشار السريع للتكنولوجيا الحديثة في العالم ودخول المكننة المتطورة في الصناعة والزراعة وغيرها من مجالات العمل والتي أدت إلى زيادة نسبة الإصابة بأمراض المهنة. *
*لذلك اجتهدت على هذا الموضوع ووجدت تعريفا للسلامة المهنية مغايرا للتعريف التقليدي وهو السلامة المهنية: هي عادة وسلوك و مفهوم العادة الذي طبّقت عليه نظرية من نظريات التعلم وهي نظرية كولب : يقول ديفيد كولب بأن الإنسان يمر بأربع مراحل تطور في حياته وهذه المراحل الذي يمر بها تشكل دائرة أو دوامة تدور إلى اللانهاية بالإشارة إلى التعلم وهي على الشكل التالي: 1- التجربة المجردة / المادية/. 2- التأمل أو المراقبة / الملاحظة/. 3- تحديد المفاهيم / الوصول لنظريات تشرح الملاحظة. 4- التجريب العملي.*
*وعند الانتقال من مرحلة إلى أخرى سيتشكل لدى الإنسان ما يسمى ب العادة وهذه العادة إما تكون سلبية أو ايجابية ومنها تتحول إلى سلوك يرسخ في عقل الإنسان الباطن.*
*فمثلا: عامل يعمل في شركة فيها خط إنتاج فمنذ اليوم الأول لو أن إدارة الشركة بدأت معه بداية صحيحة مثلما يقول المثل الانكليزي لو بدأت بداية صحيحة ستكون نهايتك صحيحة , فالشركة ملزمة بأن تقدم له معدات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة وتقدم له التدريب بخصوص عمله الآمن على خط الإنتاج وعندما يكون هناك إجراءات خطية مكتوبة وواضحة في الشركة سوف يكون لدى هذا العامل عادة كل يوم بأنه لا يمكن أن يقوم بأي عمل بدون استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية ولا يمكن أن يؤدي أي عمل بدون إجراءات وتعليمات السلامة وهذه العادة ومع مرور الزمن سوف تتحول إلى سلوك لدى هذا العامل وهذا ما يسمى بالسلوك الأمن , *
*وهنا إذ نركز على العامل النفسي لدى العامل مثلما قلت في السابق وهو مخاطبة العقل البشري والدخول إلى هذا العالم (عالم العقل) وأطرح عليه بعض الأسئلة : *
*• تخيل نفسك ماذا لو فقدت عينيك؟*
*• ماذا لو قطعت يدك؟ *
*• ماذا لو فقدت عضوا من أعضاء جسدك؟ *
*هذه الإجابة صعبة ومرة على العامل , فالموضوع متعلق أساسا بالإدارة العليا التي يجب أن تكون مهتمة أصلا بموضوع السلامة المهنية وأن موضوع التركيز على السلامة المهنية هو عنصر أساسي من عناصر نجاح أي عمل وأي شركة . ويقول أرسطو عن العادة: لأِنَّنا نحن نَعمَلُ مراراً وتكراراً لذا الامتياز، لَيسَ قانون، لكن هو عادة.*
*الرباعية الذهبية راقب أفكارك لأنها ستصبح أفعالا ( إذا كان للعامل فكرا ينافي معايير السلامة حسب ما تعود على ما هو عليه فسوف يتحول هذا التفكير إلى أفعال) راقب أفعالك لأنها ستصبح عادات (وهذه الأفعال سوف تصبح عادات مثلما شرحنا سابقا إلى عادات يتعود عليها العامل) راقب عاداتك لأنها ستصبح طباعا (وهذه العادات سوف تتحول إلى طباعا تتجذر في شخصية العامل) راقب طباعك لأنها ستحدد مصيرك (أخيرا هذا الذي لا نريده وهو النتيجة الحتمية إلى الإصابة أو الموت لا قدر الله ؟؟) فهي عبارة عن متتالية مثل لعبة الدومينو *

*أحمد خير محمود السعدي*
*مدرب واستشاري في السلامة المهنية*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
هذا المفهوم هو ما أركز عليه أنا خلال محاضراتي
كما أن السلامة المهنية من وجهة النظر الاقتصادية تحافظ على الأيدي العاملة الخبيرة التي تساهم في زيادة الانتاج وأي إصابة لعامل خبير سيعوض عنه بعامل أقل خبرة وبالتلي انتاج أقل وخسارة لصاحب العمل هذا المفهوم هو الذي قد يتقبله صاحب العمل ويجعله يفكر جدياً بالوقاية
-


----------



## acuta (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
انا كنت ببحث عن مفهوم للسلامة والصحة المهنية بخلاف المفهوم التقليدى وعن الاسلوب الامثل لتطبيق معاير السلامة والتعاون بين اطراف العمل الثلاثة (الحكومة - اصحاب العمل - العمال )وكيف يقوم كل طرف بدورة دون ان يلقى اللوم على الطرف الاخر وتكون النتيجة هى عدم احترام او تطبيق معاير السلامة بالمنشاءات مما يمثل خطورة حتمية على كلا من صحة العمال والاقتصاد

وقد استفدت مما تكرمت سيادتك بتقديمة وارجو ان استفاد من خبرت حضرتك فى هذا المجال المهم جدا ونادرا ما اجد من يساندة ويهتم به

سعاد احمد 
باحث ومحاضر بالمركز القومى لدراسات السلامة والصحة المهنية وتامين بيئة العمل


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

على هذا الموضوع المهم في نشر ثقافة 

السلامة والصحة المهنية للجميع.​


----------



## أحمد خير السعدي (2 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على المرور الكريم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​في البداية أتوجه الى ادارة هذا المنتدى الرائع والذي هو حقيقة نافذة لا يطل عليها الا كل مهتم بهذه العلوم لارائعة والمفيدة والتي الى هذه اللحظة لم تنتشر ثقافة السلامة المهنية .
نحن في الحقيقة نملك كل الموارد بأيدينا انما نحن بحاجة الى التطبيق والتعلم ومتابعة كل جديد وأسأل المولى عز وجل أن نكون مفاتيح للخير تاركين البصمة التي سوف يتحدث عنها أبناءنا ومن هذا المقام الكبير لقد أخذت عهدا على نفسي بأن أنشر كل ماتعلمته وما أحتويه في جعبتي الى كل شخص مهتم وان شاء الله في الأيام القادمة سوف ترون ما تتوقعونه أبدا .

ولكم كل الشكر والامتنان على اتاحة الفرصة لي 
المدرب الاستشاري 
أحمد خير السعدي​


----------



## yazid006 (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخيشكرا جزيلا أخيشكرا جزيلا أخيشكرا جزيلا أخي


----------



## h_makki29 (4 أغسطس 2009)

كلام جميل
استميحك عذرا اود نشرة بالعمل


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (5 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع الرائع،،،


----------



## enwaijee (18 مارس 2013)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككور


----------

